# JVC Camcorder - Supported drive problem



## Kim25 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a JVC Everio Camcorder GZ-MS230. I am trying to burn some MOD files to a DVD+R disc. I get the following error message:

Could not find a support drive for writing. Check if your drive is supported.

I have used this drive to burn photo's occasionaly. The drive should be working fine. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

what software are you using to burn the files? are you wanting them to be playable in a DVD player attached to a TV? if so have you tried DVD Flick (link in my signature) - a good freeware DVD authoring software package.

If you R-click on My Computer>Properties>Device Manager>DVD CD-ROM drives: does your DVD drive show there? and look for any exclamation marks - if there are this may mean the drivers are out of date

"Check if your drive is supported." - this implies to me that the software you are using may not support your drive.


----------

